# RoboCup 2012 en Mexico....



## Chico3001 (Jun 18, 2012)

Este año la competencia anual de robots RoboCup se celebra en la ciudad de Mexico en el WTC, el costo de la entrada es de 50 pesos por persona y por dia, quien quiere asistir?

http://www.robocup2012.org/
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robocup


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 18, 2012)

Yo si me animo... apenas la semana pasada hubo una exposición del "day of technology" cerca de allí patrocinada por Texas Instruments. Muy buena, rifaron Launchpads y hasta me gané uno


----------



## fenixdy (Jun 19, 2012)

yo me apunto tengo que ir. aunque no se como llegar al WTC


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 19, 2012)

Esta el metrobus poliforum, o tomas un pesero que dice WTC en la estacion villa de cortes del metro linea 2

http://goo.gl/maps/b7dj


----------



## maezca (Jun 19, 2012)

yo con mi escuela vamos a una de aqui (argentina) que se llama roboliga (que creo que es de robocup=
http://www.roboliga.edu.ar/


----------



## fenixdy (Jun 20, 2012)

gracias por decirme como llegar , el viernes me lanzo


----------



## shadown (Jun 20, 2012)

ya hace tiempo vi esta competencia, cuando cursaba los ultimos semestres de la carrera, hasta donde se esta muy buena, pero hay muy pero muy poco apoyo en las universidades ultimamente, almenos donde yo curse, y las fechas de concurso, bueno.... ponian los posters faltandon una semana, y si querias ir tenias que costearte el boleto e hospedaje.

Es una lastima, vi mucho talento desperdiciarse(me incluyo) y no participar en estos concurso por meras trabas burocraticas., pero que va, si pueden asistan, vale la pena ir.


----------



## fenixdy (Jun 25, 2012)

jeje si esta buena, muchas buenas competencias aunque el dia que fui creo que no fue el mas ideoneo o ya fue muy tarde, pero lo que logre ver, me sorprendio, y espero algun dia concursar en un evento de esta magnitud. cuando puedan vallan , la verdad si vale la pena...


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 20, 2012)

Yo no puedo ir por falta de tiempo ni modo hay para la otra, por cierto que con el mensaje de arriba, si que anda perdido


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 20, 2012)

Ajna dijo:


> Yo no puedo ir por falta de tiempo ni modo hay para la otra, _*por cierto que con el mensaje de arriba, si que anda perdido*_



Ya no, encontró su lugar en el universo.

*Perdido*


----------

